# McCartney Tour Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few Canadian dates just announced for 2010

Toronto at Air Canada Centre Aug. 8; Montreal at the Bell Centre Aug. 12


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Set list from last nights show. Anybody take that one in at the ACC?

We are going tonight for the second show.

Venus and Mars/Rockshow

Jet

All My Loving

Letting Go

Drive My Car

Highway

Let Me Roll It

The Long and Winding Road

Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five

Let ‘Em In

My Love

I’ve Just Seen A Face

And I Love Her

Blackbird

Here Today

Dance Tonight

Mrs Vandebilt

Eleanor Rigby

Something

Sing The Changes

Band On The Run

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da

Back In The U.S.S.R.

I’ve Got A Feeling

Paperback Writer

A Day In The Life/Give Peace A Chance

Let It Be

Live and Let Die

Hey Jude

Day Tripper

Lady Madonna

Get Back

Yesterday

Mull of Kintyre

Helter Skelter

Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band/The End


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Have a great time tonight - it was well worth the price of the ticket last night. Went with my 8 year old and he had a great time. Age of folks there ranged from 6 to 86 or so.

We were sitting in what would be the Leafs penalty box and the usher came over to show my son that he'd be sitting where the official would sit for a hockey game to open the door and then asked if it would be ok to take him up to the front of the stage for first 3 songs. Certainly made quite an impression on the youngster...

The band was smokin' and in great spirits all night - plenty of jokes & stories (Paul had an aunt in the audience so he talked about going down to the docks as a youngin' to wave bye to his relatives going to live in Canada). 

If you're going tonight, you will want to make sure you're in your seats for Live And Let Die.

We tried to take pictures for the first couple of tunes but our seats were on metal risers in front of the actual arena seating so even if I held my hands steady, the whole thing was shaking enough to blur most of the pictures. I took this one during Rockstar or Jet but gave up after that.

Have a great time tonight if you're going. If you're thinking of maybe going tonight - you should, I couldn't recommend it enough.








[/IMG]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where the hell did the nickname Macca come from ???????


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Where the hell did the nickname Macca come from ???????


John Lennon used to call him that. You probably already know this but it's a bit of a wordplay on his last name. )


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Concert last night was a good one. Had floor seats for this one row 16 and I have said in the past that I would stop getting floor seats because Marnie is like 4'11 and she cant see anything if everyone stands, which typically happens on the floor. I managed to maneuver her a few times to get a glimpse of the action. I don't have an issue at 6' and I actually don't even mind standing as you get a sore arse sitting for 3 hours anyway.

But something that Marnie tuned me into last night which I never knew and never realized. She told me that not only can she not see the concert but that she has to put up with the direct beer farts and bad air at that level. I guess I have been very inconsiderate in that sense. I am standing up in the clean air zone, relatively speaking. So that's the end of the floor seats for us. "secretly, just between us, I had a good laugh over that one".

It was a pleasure to see one of the fab four in person though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> She told me that not only can she not see the concert but that she has to put up with the direct beer farts and bad air at that level.


You shoulders are wore out too??9kkhhd


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

shoretyus said:


> You shoulders are wore out too??9kkhhd


Can't really get away with that anymore. Now that people are paying $200 plus for a seat it can get ugly in there. Some little girl about 10 or so was sitting next to me and proceeded to stand on her seat. She was pummeled from behind and her Mother tried to intervene in some way, I was not paying attention. But near the end of the concert I seen the mother crumpled on her seat rubbing the back of her neck. So it aint what it used to be.


----------

